# Lost vape 75C BF Therion enough power?



## Michail (11/11/17)

Hey everyone. 
So im looking to grab a regulated squonker. I have two noisy v1’s and a vgod pro mech but tbh I think im regaining my fear of mechs and would just be more comfortable with a regulated mod in my hand. 

Im also looking to buy something thats not going to break in 6 months. I so badly wanted a BF drone but then it got discontinued. So now im looking at the 75C Therion BF. My question is if its enough power?

I don't build my own coils. Ive tried and wasted alot of money on wire but i just can't clapton. I want to stick a dead rabbit RDA on the squonker so thats dual posts and finding dual coils pre made that are 0,5 and up isnt easy. So should i just wait till someone makes a dual 18650 regulated DNA squonker? The 200C and 250C chips have to arrive at some stage right?


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/11/17)

Michail said:


> Hey everyone.
> So im looking to grab a regulated squonker. I have two noisy v1’s and a vgod pro mech but tbh I think im regaining my fear of mechs and would just be more comfortable with a regulated mod in my hand.
> 
> Im also looking to buy something thats not going to break in 6 months. I so badly wanted a BF drone but then it got discontinued. So now im looking at the 75C Therion BF. My question is if its enough power?
> ...



Hi brother, i didnt vote because what might be enough power for me may not be enough power for you.

For me 75W is more then enough power considering i only vape between 18w-45w

But then the main concern is if 75w is enough for you because you vape at lets say 60w this device is still not the right device for you, because vaping at 60w you gonna need to carry batts with you every where you go as its only a single 18650 mod.

The Therion is a real beauty and really well built piece of kit. The screen and ease of use is like unlike any other dna mod i have used.

This mod will be the perfect mod if you dont go higher than around 40w- pushing it 45w then you will have decent battery life.

Hope this helps.

Ps- There was someone selling a second hand drone on the classies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## TheV (11/11/17)

I've tagged you in a Drone BF sale... which might be interesting for you.

Personally 75W is more than enough power for me.
But a Dead Rabbit on a single 18650 mod is not the way to go.
For the 75C I would rather consider a nice single coil RDA.

As for coils you could always consider buying some fused clapton wire.
Geekvape has some lovely stuff you can check out. I use the 30x3+38 for my attys all the time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/11/17)

@Michail 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/drone-bf-dead-rabbit-fireluke.t44015/#post-602800


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/11/17)

TheV said:


> As for coils you could always consider buying some fused clapton wire.
> Geekvape has some lovely stuff you can check out. I use the 30x3+38 for my attys all the time



Hi brother, im looking for wire to make coils but i need a resistance between .35- .5 on a dual coil.
What material is this wire and is it possible to get over .35 ohms with a dual coil using this wire?


----------



## Michail (11/11/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi brother, i didnt vote because what might be enough power for me may not be enough power for you.
> 
> For me 75W is more then enough power considering i only vape between 18w-45w
> 
> ...


Thanx for ur input man. Thats exactly right. Vaping at 60 all day on a single battery wont last....im just not a fan of single coils


----------



## TheV (11/11/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi brother, im looking for wire to make coils but i need a resistance between .35- .5 on a dual coil.
> What material is this wire and is it possible to get over .35 ohms with a dual coil using this wire?


The wire that I buy is Ni80. I usually build for single coils between 0.5 and 0.7.
You should be able to get a dual build in your resistance range.

Its R150 for a 3m spool. Definitely worth a try

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Michail (11/11/17)

TheV said:


> I've tagged you in a Drone BF sale... which might be interesting for you.
> 
> Personally 75W is more than enough power for me.
> But a Dead Rabbit on a single 18650 mod is not the way to go.
> ...


Thanx man i saw that i just prefer buying from someone i can drive to. I have a wasp nano but that would look funny on such a fancy mod


----------



## Michail (11/11/17)

TheV said:


> I've tagged you in a Drone BF sale... which might be interesting for you.
> 
> Personally 75W is more than enough power for me.
> But a Dead Rabbit on a single 18650 mod is not the way to go.
> ...


I have some of that geekvape wire. Its 28 ni80 tripple core 36 ni80 wrap fuzed clapton. Maybe i just calculate wrong but on dual coil its very difficult to get it past 0,2 and up


----------



## TheV (11/11/17)

Michail said:


> Thanx man i saw that i just prefer buying from someone i can drive to. I have a wasp nano but that would look funny on such a fancy mod


No worries bud. Just as long as you are aware of the option 


Michail said:


> I have some of that geekvape wire. Its 28 ni80 tripple core 36 ni80 wrap fuzed clapton. Maybe i just calculate wrong but on dual coil its very difficult to get it past 0,2 and up


The 28x3+36 builds quite a bit lower. I have a bit of it but I don't really use it all that much.
The 30x3+38 is much more to my liking. Where in PTA are you? I could prep 2 coils for you if you want to try it out?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Michail (11/11/17)

TheV said:


> No worries bud. Just as long as you are aware of the option
> 
> The 28x3+36 builds quite a bit lower. I have a bit of it but I don't really use it all that much.
> The 30x3+38 is much more to my liking. Where in PTA are you? I could prep 2 coils for you if you want to try it out?



Nah dude dont stress im fortunate i have a friend that builds coils. And he just got a hell of alot of ni80 wire . But thank you. Really amazing community you guys have here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (11/11/17)

Michail said:


> Nah dude dont stress im fortunate i have a friend that builds coils. And he just got a hell of alot of ni80 wire . But thank you. Really amazing community you guys have here


All good  Hope you get some wire to your liking from your friend.

This is a great community. I'm sure you will enjoy your stay here!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/11/17)

TheV said:


> The wire that I buy is Ni80. I usually build for single coils between 0.5 and 0.7.
> You should be able to get a dual build in your resistance range.
> 
> Its R150 for a 3m spool. Definitely worth a try



Thanks bud, could you share a link where i would be able to get this wire from please?


----------



## TheV (11/11/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks bud, could you share a link where i would be able to get this wire from please?


I usually get it from Vaper's Corner but they are currently out of stock.

Vape King has it for slightly cheaper: https://www.vapeking.co.za/geekvape-ni80-fused-clapton-wire-30gax338ga-3m.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/11/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi brother, im looking for wire to make coils but i need a resistance between .35- .5 on a dual coil.
> What material is this wire and is it possible to get over .35 ohms with a dual coil using this wire?





TheV said:


> The wire that I buy is Ni80. I usually build for single coils between 0.5 and 0.7.
> You should be able to get a dual build in your resistance range.
> 
> Its R150 for a 3m spool. Definitely worth a try


@Clouds4Days, I saw @TheV's vape mail post some time ago on the 30x3+38 Ni80 fused Claptons and got a spool to try. Works quite well in my BBs. 6 wraps on a 2.5mm ID comes out to around 0.5 ohms for a single coil, so you should be able to get to the resistance you want. Have also been using this Kanthal Clapton wire for quite some time in my BBs and other atomizers with good effect. 6 wraps around 2.5mm ID comes out too about 0.8 ohms - so you could easily get to your desired resistance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/11/17)

Andre said:


> @Clouds4Days, I saw @TheV's vape mail post some time ago on the 30x3+38 Ni80 fused Claptons and got a spool to try. Works quite well in my BBs. 6 wraps on a 2.5mm ID comes out to around 0.5 ohms for a single coil, so you should be able to get to the resistance you want. Have also been using this Kanthal Clapton wire for quite some time in my BBs and other atomizers with good effect. 6 wraps around 2.5mm ID comes out too about 0.8 ohms - so you could easily get to your desired resistance.



Thanks for those figures @Andre , im getting myself a dual series mech and starting to plan my build for her already which will run in the OG Goon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (11/11/17)

Just needed to point out that a mod's top wattage rating is not necessarily available through a large range of resistances. As resistance goes higher, higher volts are required to obtain a set wattage and as voltage is limited by battery capacity (even when microchip trickery is involved), even a 200W mod will not deliver that output on a 1.5 ohm coil.

In addition, one needs to find a balance between watts required to heat the coil and watts actually ending up heating e-liquid. The larger (In terms of metal content) the coil the more energy is required to fill up the metal with heat so I guess there is a cut off point somewhere where even high wattage coils actually waste energy as most of it is used to heat metal and a smaller coil would in fact heat up more juice with less power.

It all boils down to surface contact area with wet wick, ability of the wick to remain saturated while evaporating and the all important personal preference.

So after all that what I am trying to say is that one should not get stuck on a specific wattage and coil type but rather experiment because one could possibly be surprised by the performance of fairly small and simple coils. All this is only one more dimension of this rabbit hole we find ourselves in.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

